# CRM Software for Snow Management Only



## Snowmanagement0216 (Sep 6, 2018)

Good afternoon,

I'm looking to pick the brains of some bright business owners here. I am strictly into Snow Management (commercial properties only) but can't seem to find a cost effective CRM to use. I can stick with the paper side and share property folders in google or dropbox but I'm trying to get everything together without paying high prices.

For example: GoLMN is about $299 a MONTH. I think the software is fabulous but I'm not using the software to it's fullest capacity 7-8 months out of the year. I have seen some other software that is also a little cheaper but haven't read much on it.

I like many of the functions GoLMN offers so looking for something similar but cheaper. And boy do they know how to get you on the per user most of the software.

Again Small Business owner just looking for cost effective CRM software that will track just about everything CRM does. Wish they made a CRM for the small snow management only business.

Thank You


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Snowmanagement0216 said:


> I'm looking to pick the brains of some bright business owners here.


I'm out...


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

SAP does snow CRM (Service Autopilot)


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Snowmanagement0216 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I'm looking to pick the brains of some bright business owners here. I am strictly into Snow Management (commercial properties only) but can't seem to find a cost effective CRM to use. I can stick with the paper side and share property folders in google or dropbox but I'm trying to get everything together without paying high prices.
> 
> ...


You get what you pay for. If it works and you are happy with it, keep it. Technology is a cost of doing business. Don't skimp on office equipment or technology. I'm suspect you don't skimp on equipment


----------



## Snowmanagement0216 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you for everyone's input. Most people are using CRM for landscaping and snow but in my case I'm looking for just snow. I don't mind paying if I get the quality that comes along with it. Same theory goes for my equipment. You can buy cheaper equipment but not get the same quality service when your equipment goes down. Not good when it needs to be working when the snow is flying.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Look into Viaesys. They have a lot to offer. we are using a portion of what they have.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm confused. In this thread you are debating pros and cons of specific CRM software and in a other thread you are looking for "rough numbers for a Business Class." Do you have an actual snow business or no?


----------

